# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  More violence

## Peter NJ

7 people gunned down in Blowing Point Monday night the bad guys used machine guns.Gang related.Tranquility wrapped in blue? Looks like another crime wave is heating up.

----------


## amyb

Peter, so sad to see this report about the neighboring island of Anguilla

----------


## BBT

This wil drive more tourism to SBH.

----------


## JEK

Or to SXM where it is much safer.

----------


## BBT

> Or to SXM where it is much safer.



ROFl

----------


## Rascal

article about the incident:
http://www.smn-news.com/st-maarten-s...treatment.html

One day after a $25 million drug bust!

----------


## Peter NJ

Another armed robbery on 7/28 in Blowing Point http://theanguillian.com/2013/08/pol...rt-july-17-31/

----------


## amyb

I think that the police have to bring in advisers and learn how to handle major crimes and criminals. The bar is being raised and the police force does not seem qualified in handling this new level of crime.  Such a shame to see this change on what was such a friendly, joyful, peaceful, and serene destination.

----------


## amyb

Andy-the weapons used for one thing. Also, this follows the shooting of 7 people at Blowing Point last week. Also, many incidents there go unreported on this SBH forum

----------


## andynap

Amy- I am not surprised nor should anyone else be. I don't see this as a major crime spree.  The police are on it.

*COMMISSIONER OF POLICE STATEMENT ON BLOWING POINT SHOOTING*Published by anguillian on August 2, 2013 | 1 Comment 



_Rate this




 Sgt. Brian Best, Commissioner Proctor and Inspector Marva Brooks

The following statement was made by Commmissioner of Police, Rudolph Proctor, to reporters on Wednesday, July 31.
“This morning I want to address you on two areas, firstly on the shooting incident that occurred on Monday 22nd July 2013 in Blowing Point. Yet another Anguillian community has felt the pain unleashed by a selfish and reckless group of young people who continue to show their disrespect and disregard for human life and irreparable damage they are inflicting on Anguilla’s image.
My heartfelt sympathy goes out to the families of those who today are feeling the pain of their love ones injured in this incident. At this time I do wish them full and speedy recovery.
The shooting incident can be described as an evil and despicable act, no matter what the motive was. It was clearly an act by a group of reckless and senseless individuals who must be separated from amongst the rest of the law abiding citizens and residents of the Anguillian society.
To perpetrate a crime of this nature and unleash that type of violence clearly demonstrates that those involved had no regard for anyone at that location the evening of Monday 22nd July 2013.
To perpetrate a criminal act of this magnitude in the vicinity of a youth center, whose,objective and aim are to change the lives of young people and give them a chance to contribute to their community and their country was despicable, dangerous and totally reckless.
Fellow Anguillians, we have been hiding behind a wall of silence for too long which has only benefitted those who are committed to violence and criminal activity. This cannot continue while our young people are being killed and seriously injured. This is no secret between us and you anymore.
This is about separating those who want to inflict such pain and harm on our communities and bring them to justice once and for all, for their actions against society.
There is need for a prolonged and sustainedcampaign against violence and for an improvement support for law enforcement now and in the future.
I want to assure the families of all those injured recently and those in the pass that the R.A.P.F continues to investigateall these incidents, but the sad reality is, that there are individuals in our community who continue to hold that vital and pertinent information that can assist but they continue to hold on to it, and not share it with us. This makes the investigative process longer.
Whatever your reasons for doing so, you continue to extend the grieving period forthe mourning families who wants some closure to their pain, suffering and loss of a love one. While the criminal is allowed to core exist among us.
Let me make it abundantly clear to all those person responsible for such violence, the R.A.P.F will continue to pursue you, we will leave no stone unturned in our efforts to do so, we are often criticized and condemn when we take action, we receive little or no support in our efforts to deal with the perpetrators but we will not be deterred in our efforts to find and prosecute those responsible for such acts of violence. R.A.P.F officers will work within the laws of Anguilla in our pursuit of justice, but our actions, would be robust and decisive in finding with gun and gang violence in this island.
To those misguided youths who continue to possess illegal firearms and those who continue to assist in importation and supply our young people of such lethal weapon, you are once again fore warned that the R.A.P.F would pursue you and will prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law.
It is our intention to use all the resources at our disposal, in this fight and to seek the relevant assistance from regional and international colleagues in this effort


_

----------


## Peter NJ

Andy are you making a funny? The Police are on it? That's a joke right? Its time for Scotland Yard

----------

